# abrasion on baby's bottom



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

My LO has what looks like an abrasion on both cheeks, parallel to his anus. One small area looks shiny, like the skin is open. It's not all over his bottom.
I only noticed it when we started using his CD's 2 days ago. I use Charlie's soap. I have gone back to disposables for now.

What do I put on his bottom though to heal it??? I really don't want it to get worse.
I have thrush, so in the event it is thrush, what do I put on it then?


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yaseensmommy* 
My LO has what looks like an abrasion on both cheeks, parallel to his anus. One small area looks shiny, like the skin is open. It's not all over his bottom.
I only noticed it when we started using his CD's 2 days ago. I use Charlie's soap. I have gone back to disposables for now.

What do I put on his bottom though to heal it??? I really don't want it to get worse.
I have thrush, so in the event it is thrush, what do I put on it then?

what kind of diapers are you using? My DD got that when she was his age in fuzzibunz. Fleece sensitivity.
Almost made me quit for good! Sooo glad I hung in there. We had to get prescription strength cream to clear up hers... which was also bloody. yikes! Cut up some old tshirts or get some disposible liners (flushable) so the cream doesn't wreck the diapers and keep him in those cloth dipes! Also, I've used Jock Itch cream (can't remember the medical name for it but its over the counter) for the same sores... as told to by my fil who bought it for DD and is a MD.

Also... could be a detergent thing. DD is really sensitive, I went through a lot of this.... we absolutely can not use charlies or we'll have a flaming red bum. We do an off brand free and clear detergent.


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

My DS has had that with FuzziBunz/Happy Heiny trainers and I suspect he was in them too long.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Bright red sounds like thrush/yeast infection. Over the counter monistat cream (the kind for outside, not inside) will help. "Buttocks paste" is good for helping too. You'll have to use disposibles or put in a liner while you use the creams.

hth! Hope that you are all feeling better soon!


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks mamas.
I am using kissaluvs and CPF with thirstees and BSWW covers. And as I mentioned earlier, charlies soap. Would the soap bother only his bum and not other areas of his skin that his clothes touch??


----------

